# Is this a comp graded betta?



## LuckyBetta123 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi.. can anyone advise if this 2 mths old is a comp grade betta? N that it stays all purple, no red or blue will come in?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm assuming you mean competition/show grade. 








Sorry about gigantic picture. Though reduced size mora than half, it still takes up space.

Body is ok - acceptable, though could be better. But fins àre rather poor. The lines show ideal form;
Dorsal should lean forward or at least form a half circle/oval. Caudal should spread 180° with a 90° angle to the body (not tilt). Anal should also lean forward. . . . Can't see ventrals.

*** If still 2 months old, caudal spread can improve with regular flaring. However, the tilt, and general fin form doesn't usually change.

Color; all fins should show same pattern (dorsal is solid while caudal and anal have white bands). And bands should be close to 50% each . Red or what ever color band, should create a smooth line.

Scales should meet each other - not create lines between rows.

*** blue/red USUALLY will not over come the current pattern


----------



## LuckyBetta123 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hihi.. can advise what type of betta is this? Is this rare betta?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Picture not clear (too dark).
Are you asking whatfin type he is? If so - he's a delta (if he's flaring in that picture)

I don't know what to call his amazing color - koi? Fancy? Since kois have dominated the market, this combo has become more and more common.


----------



## BetterGetABetta (Jan 17, 2019)

Spectacular!


----------



## LuckyBetta123 (Jan 14, 2019)

Will the patterns and colours stay that way???


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you know the genetics and if he carries a marble gene? indjo can clarify but I do not believe you can tell for certain without knowing genetic background.


----------



## LuckyBetta123 (Jan 14, 2019)

Does marble even look like this?


----------



## LuckyBetta123 (Jan 14, 2019)

A closer look...does this look marble? I love the colours now


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do Marbles ever look like the above? Quite possible as Marbles can be any color combination with more than two colors. He may not even be a Marble but a Multi-Color. Do you own this Betta?


----------



## LuckyBetta123 (Jan 14, 2019)

how you find the colours mix, colour combinations and all?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

LuckyBetta123 said:


> how you find the colours mix, colour combinations and all?


I Google.

Is he your Betta?


----------



## LuckyBetta123 (Jan 14, 2019)

Yup.. bought it


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marble is a gene that causes colors to shift/change. Marbles USUALLY do not change after older age (8+ months). But lately I have 1.5 yr old change from dominantly white to green.

Marbles CAN be introduced to ALL colors, even solid colors. Marbles alone DO NOT have/show color. One can never tell if a fish carries marbke or not until it changes color. People are GUESSING certain patterns are marbled based on tendencies.

Common marble or marbled solid color - USUALLY start off as solid color when very young. Then Changes to pale/colorless. The process may take days to months - marbles are very unpredictable. Then return to it's original color. . . . These are often labeled as "blue marble", "red marble", etc. SOMETIMES it can further change ; example:
Initially copper - change to pale - return to copper - change to turquoise. . . . . Changes occur according to available color genes a fish carries. 
*** It is said that butterfly pattern were initially caused by marble genes.

Marble in multi colored fish may cause irregular color combos like what you see on koi and "fancy" or that male of yours. However, to my knowledge these patterns will change over time. When and what it changes to is unpredictable. 

Marble genes can be bred out. But it may take many many generations. The problem breeders face is they can't physically see which carry less marble genes. It's more of a gamble (mainly speaking of multi colored marbles). Most, if not all original koi carry marble. So if breeders bred the non koi, they lose koi combo. But if they breed koi pattern, they will be breeding marbles . . . . So, many breeders don't even try to breed marble out.

You Can't See Marble Genes - whether on solid or multi colored fish.
Hope that answers your question on marbles.


----------

